# Household electricity bills skyrocket



## Jroc

Obama and the libs care about the "Middle Class"?




> Electric bills have skyrocketed in the last five years, a sharp reversal from a quarter-century when Americans enjoyed stable power bills even as they used more electricity.
> 
> 
> Households paid a record $1,419 on average for electricity in 2010, the fifth consecutive yearly increase above the inflation rate, a USA TODAY analysis of government data found. The jump has added about $300 a year to what households pay for electricity. That's the largest sustained increase since a run-up in electricity prices during the 1970s.
> 
> Electricty is consuming a greater share of Americans' after-tax income than at any time since 1996  about $1.50 of every $100 in income at a time when income growth has stagnated, a USA TODAY analysis of Bureau of Economic Analysis data found.
> 
> Greater electricity use at home and higher prices per kilowatt hour are both driving the higher costs, in roughly equal measure:
> 
> Residential demand for power dropped briefly in 2009 but rebounded strongly last year to a record high. Air-conditioners and household appliances use less power than ever. A new refrigerator consumes half the electricity as a similar one bought in 1990. But consumers have bigger houses, more air-conditioning and more electronics than before, outpacing gains in efficiency and conservation.
> 
> "People have made a lot of money selling weight loss programs. It's the same for energy. Behavior is hard to change," says Penni Conner, vice president of customer care at NSTAR, a Boston-based utility.
> 
> Prices are climbing, too, hitting a record 11.8 cents per residential kilowatt hour so far this year, reports the Energy Information Administration. The increase reflects higher fuel prices and the expense of replacing old power plants, including heavily polluting  but cheap to operate  coal plants that don't meet federal clean air requirements.
> 
> "Higher bills are a huge problem for low income families," says Chris Estes, executive director of the North Carolina Housing Coalition, which opposes a proposed rate hike in its state by Duke Energy. "Utilities are what people's budgets start with."
> 
> Duke Energy says the rate increase is needed to pay for replacing old power plants and making the transmission system more reliable. The Charlotte-based utility has reached a tentative agreement with North Carolina to raise rates 7.2% in February, lower than its original 17% request.
> 
> "The industry as a whole is facing higher costs because we're retiring our aging fleet" of power plants, says Duke Energy spokeswoman Betsy Conway.
> 
> Electricity cost varies widely depending on where you live. Cheapest: Northwest communities near hydropower dams  as low as 2 cents per kilowatt hour. Most expensive major utility: Consolidated Edison, supplier of New York City  26 cents per kilowatt hour, according to EIA.





Household electricity bills skyrocket


----------



## Mr. H.

$1,500 a year. 
Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns. 

My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been. 

But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.


----------



## Douger

Lo siento. Fools.


----------



## Jroc

Mr. H. said:


> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.



Were do you live? my bills are through the roof The point is energy prices are going up when they don't have do. Get it ?


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.





I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Duke Energy says the rate increase is needed to pay for replacing old power plants and making the transmission system more reliable. The Charlotte-based utility has reached a tentative agreement with North Carolina to raise rates 7.2% in February, lower than its original 17% request.
> 
> "The industry as a whole is facing higher costs because we're retiring our aging fleet" of power plants, says Duke Energy spokeswoman Betsy Conway.



The OP obviously failed to read his cited article, as cost increases have nothing to do with Obama or libs.


----------



## Jroc

syrenn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
Click to expand...


Could be a lot less, Mine is similar for a 1500 sqft house


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

syrenn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ, where the hell do you people live??  My water and electric bills are on one bill and it averages around $150 a month in the summer time and about $105 in the fall/winter.  And my bills have stayed fairly consistent year to year.


----------



## Mr. H.

Jroc said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live? my bills are through the roof The point is energy prices are going up when they don't have do. Get it ?
Click to expand...


Illinois. 

I don't fault you for bitching about your individual electric bill, but that average you quoted of $1,500 per year is quite reasonable. 

Illinois has more nuclear plants than any other state. Maybe that has something to do with it. 

As for energy prices going up "when they don't have to"- I submit that maybe those prices do in fact have to go up for the very reasons stated in your quoted article. Replacing aging infrastructure for example. 

But while the cost of electricity is going up, the cost of natural gas, like I said, is 1//3 what it was not too long ago. That has more than offset the electricity component of my home utility bills. 

I'm not happy about high electric costs either. My company purchases from a unit of Touchstone Energy- an electric co-op. I've seen my costs triple over the last ten years. 
I pay $3,000 each month to do the same amount of work. I can't pass that cost along due to the nature of my business. I'm screwed.


----------



## Mr. H.

When I lived in the country, it was nothing to fork out $500 to $600 a month during a cold winter just for propane alone. But that was several years ago. Natural gas and other gasses such as propane has gone down quite a bit. God bless the American natural gas industry.


----------



## RGR

Jroc said:


> Were do you live? my bills are through the roof The point is energy prices are going up when they don't have do. Get it ?



Who says "they don't have to", YOU? Don't like how much you pay? Use less! Use none! Protest with your dollars! Surely you haven't found a right to cheap electricity somewhere in the Constitution? If so, post up! We all want to demand our rights!


----------



## Mr. H.

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, where the hell do you people live??
Click to expand...


You may call me Mr. H. Thank you.


----------



## syrenn

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, where the hell do you people live??  My water and electric bills are on one bill and it averages around $150 a month in the summer time and about $105 in the fall/winter.  And my bills have stayed fairly consistent year to year.
Click to expand...



LOL.. the water bill is $200 a month.


----------



## RGR

2000 ft^2 house. $100/month electricity except when running A/C in summer, then it is $250 for July/August. $100/month natural gas heating bill November through March.

Lets hear it for abundant natural gas and cheap electricity!! Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Jroc

RGR said:


> 2000 ft^2 house. $100/month electricity except when running A/C in summer, then it is $250 for July/August. $100/month natural gas heating bill November through March.
> 
> Lets here it for abundant natural gas and cheap electricity!! Whoo Hoo!!



Obama's not done yet, if he's reelected expect higher bills


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Well, I live in Rock Hill, South Carolina and all the utilities here are owned and run by either the City of Rock Hill or York County, so maybe that is the difference why mine is so much cheaper.


----------



## Mr. H.

Hey- I got a letter in the mail yesterday from a company that says they'll save me 12-20% on my residential electric bill. I'll still get a bill from Ameren because they're the ones actually delivering the electricity. But this company says they can buy it cheaper and pass the cost  savings along to me.

I threw it in the trash. Because I read the *. 

* price savings does not include taxes, fees, administrative, and other costs associated with this offer.

In other words- it's a wash. 

Don't fall for it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Didn't Obama say that closing down coal plants would "necessarily cause energy costs to skyrocket"?


----------



## RGR

Jroc said:


> Obama's not done yet, if he's reelected expect higher bills



I don't expect my rates to go up under Obamas reign any more than they have already gone down under his reign. He doesn't sit on my local utility board, last I looked.


----------



## Mr. H.

Jroc said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 ft^2 house. $100/month electricity except when running A/C in summer, then it is $250 for July/August. $100/month natural gas heating bill November through March.
> 
> Lets here it for abundant natural gas and cheap electricity!! Whoo Hoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's not done yet, if he's reelected expect higher bills
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## Mr. H.

A funny "water" story- just to interject a bit of jocular brevity...

We rented a farm house for 15 years, drawing our water from an old well behind the house. After 5 years the well went dry. I figured water can't be that expensive (it's not) so I hired a local guy to bring a load from the city tap and dump it down the hole. Yes, water is quite cheap- but getting it to where you want it is quite expensive. I ended up spending $200/month to keep that well filled at a time when I was damned broke. 

Soon, the county ran a fresh water line along the road near our house. I called the landlord and implored him to tap into it. He said he's not paying the $2,000 fee. End of that part of the story.

So after a few months, I remembered another well not too far from the house. I went and checked the pump- still working. So I bought a 100 ft. roll of plastic 1" piping and dumped that water into the well behind the house. 

Stay with me here- it gets better. 

This water was a bit darker and stinkier and I realized the origin well was located in an old barn lot where they used to graze cattle. So I took a sample and sent it to the local water district to be analyzed. Two days later they called me back and told me that I may as well be using water from an outhouse- the choliforms were off the chart. 

That's when I called the landlord. I told him I couldn't afford to keep dumping fresh water into the well, and that other well was full of cow shit. 

So... he arranged to have a new water well drilled. At the cost of.... $2,000. 

The end.


----------



## whitehall

Gas, utility bills, heating oil. It's all going up under the radical green agenda. What's the democrat party solution? Go Green?


----------



## JohnA

I live in texas our electricity co is a co.op 
 it runs about $110  - $200  in the summer and it was a very hot long summer 
 about $50 -75 in the winter 
 gas is  nothing average  less then $ 30 per month 
a 2000 sq ft home 
 no kids to keep opening the doors .


----------



## Mr. H.

JohnA said:


> I live in texas our electricity co is a co.op
> it runs about $110  - $200  in the summer and it was a very hot long summer
> about $50 -75 in the winter
> gas is  nothing average  less then $ 30 per month
> a 2000 sq ft home
> no kids to keep opening the doors .



You keep your kids outside?


----------



## Big Fitz

Mad Scientist said:


> Didn't Obama say that closing down coal plants would "necessarily cause energy costs to skyrocket"?


Love that word "Necessary" tucked in there.  

What's necessary again about spiking my electricity prices? 

Oh yeah, so he could have lined his pocket with the Chicago Carbon Credit Exchange he was part owner in


----------



## JohnA

Mr. H. said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in texas our electricity co is a co.op
> it runs about $110  - $200  in the summer and it was a very hot long summer
> about $50 -75 in the winter
> gas is  nothing average  less then $ 30 per month
> a 2000 sq ft home
> no kids to keep opening the doors .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep your kids outside?
Click to expand...


 YOUR FUNNY     hehehe


----------



## theliq

JohnA said:


> I live in texas our electricity co is a co.op
> it runs about $110  - $200  in the summer and it was a very hot long summer
> about $50 -75 in the winter
> gas is  nothing average  less then $ 30 per month
> a 2000 sq ft home
> no kids to keep opening the doors .


 You should live in Australia,EVERY 3 MONTHS POWER(ELECTRICITY BILL $450-$650 THATS OVER $2500 per year) OUR GAS(PETROL) is at present $1.48 per litre,so you are better off than us by a country mile.just saying. tl


----------



## whitehall

theliq said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in texas our electricity co is a co.op
> it runs about $110  - $200  in the summer and it was a very hot long summer
> about $50 -75 in the winter
> gas is  nothing average  less then $ 30 per month
> a 2000 sq ft home
> no kids to keep opening the doors .
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Australia,EVERY 3 MONTHS POWER(ELECTRICITY BILL $450-$650 THATS OVER $2500 per year) OUR GAS(PETROL) is at present $1.48 per litre,so you are better off than us by a country mile.just saying. tl
Click to expand...


No offense but I don't give a damn about Austrailia but it seems that democrats are determined that Americans be punished for all those years of decadence with big cars, cheap gas and warm homes.


----------



## RGR

Big Fitz said:


> What's necessary again about spiking my electricity prices?



Use less. Exercise your rights as a consumer, vote with your electrical use, or lack thereof. And stop whining, this is America, nobody promised you cheap electricity as a birthright.


----------



## Big Fitz

RGR said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's necessary again about spiking my electricity prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use less. Exercise your rights as a consumer, vote with your electrical use, or lack thereof. And stop whining, this is America, nobody promised you cheap electricity as a birthright.
Click to expand...

as a consumer, I have the right to use as much as I want.  

As a believer in a competitive market place, there should not be geographic monopolies, affording me a choice to buy from another source who may be cheaper.  

As a citizen, I should have elected officials trying to make my ability to live life the way I best see fit, EASIER, not harder.

How about you do with less breathing and save the oxygen for the rest of us sentient creatures?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Mr. H. said:


> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.



My lowest bill of the year is about 110 and my highest about 220.

We spend 45/month on internet - have no cable.
Not sure what we spend on eating out but if its more than 150 a month - that's too much.
Going to movies? Last movie I saw in a theatre was like 5 years ago.
Pet food - may rival the cost, but we have an 80 lb weimeraner/german shepard mix and a 40 lb mut and 2 cats.
Watering the lawn? Why the fuck would I do that? God does it for free.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,500 a year.
> Folks spend more than that on cable TV/Internet, eating in restaurants, going to movies, buying food for pets, watering their freakin' lawns.
> 
> My combined utilities are almost half what they've been over the last 2 years. Not because of electricity costs, but because natural gas is 1/3 what it had been.
> 
> But $1,500 for an entire year's worth of electricity for an average household? That's peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, where the hell do you people live??  My water and electric bills are on one bill and it averages around $150 a month in the summer time and about $105 in the fall/winter.  And my bills have stayed fairly consistent year to year.
Click to expand...


Our electricity also averages about 150 a month - and we live in Louisiana where its hot as fuck in the summer. 

I dunno how the fuck anyone has an $800 electricity bill for a home unless they are just wasting it.


----------



## Douger

Fascism is lovely...........especially since murkins can't see it.
You could nationalize the energy sector but that would activate the "S" word, which you've been brainwashed to run away from like a spitting cobra.


----------



## editec

People in Maine are informed that starting  Jan 2012 *our electic rates will DECREASE by 6%.*


----------



## Old Rocks

Love reading the whining on this thread. Come on, lazy, dumb asses. If you think you pay too much for electricity, then make do something about it. Many options. Natural gas fuel cells that are spendy up front, but cut your bill down to a fraction of what it was. Solar. How about using less, via LEDs, energy efficient appliances, and insulating the hell out of that old house?

So funny to see the very people damning LEDs and CFCs whining about the fact that they use too much energy. Don't use it, you don't have to pay for it.


----------



## Old Rocks

Another point, while too expensive at present, the cost of EVs will drop like a rock as better and cheaper batteries come on line. Then you have a very large battery backup system for you home if the power fails. And if you have solar, you can be grid parrallel, and with the EV, also have all of the benefits of being grid independent.


----------



## syrenn

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, where the hell do you people live??  My water and electric bills are on one bill and it averages around $150 a month in the summer time and about $105 in the fall/winter.  And my bills have stayed fairly consistent year to year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our electricity also averages about 150 a month - and we live in Louisiana where its hot as fuck in the summer.
> 
> I dunno how the fuck anyone has an $800 electricity bill for a home unless they are just wasting it.
Click to expand...



They live in Plano TX. It did not appear to me as if they waste electricity.... but that was what the bill that month was when she opened the bill.


----------



## Big Fitz

My quarterly water bill is between 110 and 150 bucks.  My monthly electric is around 60-90.  Then again, I live within 100 miles of 2 nuclear power plants and dozens of natural gas plants, 2 big fucking wind farms (I hate those wastes of space) and a few coal plants.  City lights and power are taken care of by a series of small hydro electric dams too.

So I'm in a power cornucopia and have never experienced a brown out.  I guess WI was smart to build big in energy back before the eco-fascists made it untrendy to supply basic infrastructure needs.


----------



## konradv

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Duke Energy says the rate increase is needed to pay for replacing old power plants and making the transmission system more reliable. The Charlotte-based utility has reached a tentative agreement with North Carolina to raise rates 7.2% in February, lower than its original 17% request.
> 
> "The industry as a whole is facing higher costs because we're retiring our aging fleet" of power plants, says Duke Energy spokeswoman Betsy Conway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP obviously failed to read his cited article, as cost increases have nothing to do with Obama or libs.
Click to expand...


It has everything to do with the knuckleheads that went and bought out all the stocks of incandescent bulbs!!!


----------



## theliq

whitehall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in texas our electricity co is a co.op
> it runs about $110  - $200  in the summer and it was a very hot long summer
> about $50 -75 in the winter
> gas is  nothing average  less then $ 30 per month
> a 2000 sq ft home
> no kids to keep opening the doors .
> 
> 
> 
> You should live in Australia,EVERY 3 MONTHS POWER(ELECTRICITY BILL $450-$650 THATS OVER $2500 per year) OUR GAS(PETROL) is at present $1.48 per litre,so you are better off than us by a country mile.just saying. tl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No offense but I don't give a damn about Austrailia but it seems that democrats are determined that Americans be punished for all those years of decadence with big cars, cheap gas and warm homes.
Click to expand...

 Well that's as maybe Whitehall,but it is a measure of things to come in the US,maybe. tl


----------



## Old Rocks

Big Fitz said:


> My quarterly water bill is between 110 and 150 bucks.  My monthly electric is around 60-90.  Then again, I live within 100 miles of 2 nuclear power plants and dozens of natural gas plants, 2 big fucking wind farms (I hate those wastes of space) and a few coal plants.  City lights and power are taken care of by a series of small hydro electric dams too.
> 
> So I'm in a power cornucopia and have never experienced a brown out.  I guess WI was smart to build big in energy back before the eco-fascists made it untrendy to supply basic infrastructure needs.



Those wind farms will shortly be taking the place of the coal fired plants.


----------



## RGR

Big Fitz said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's necessary again about spiking my electricity prices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use less. Exercise your rights as a consumer, vote with your electrical use, or lack thereof. And stop whining, this is America, nobody promised you cheap electricity as a birthright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as a consumer, I have the right to use as much as I want.
Click to expand...


No. You have the right to use as much as you can afford. 



			
				Big Fitz said:
			
		

> How about you do with less breathing and save the oxygen for the rest of us sentient creatures?



I will use as much oxygen as I can afford. Fortunately, that happens to still be free. Grow up and stop whining, this is America, while bitching is a fine tradition, acting like a spoiled child who can't have their desert isn't.


----------



## Jroc

Old Rocks said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My quarterly water bill is between 110 and 150 bucks.  My monthly electric is around 60-90.  Then again, I live within 100 miles of 2 nuclear power plants and dozens of natural gas plants, 2 big fucking wind farms (I hate those wastes of space) and a few coal plants.  City lights and power are taken care of by a series of small hydro electric dams too.
> 
> So I'm in a power cornucopia and have never experienced a brown out.  I guess WI was smart to build big in energy back before the eco-fascists made it untrendy to supply basic infrastructure needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those wind farms will shortly be taking the place of the coal fired plants.
Click to expand...








 Over 50% of our power is generated from burning coal, your a funny guy.


----------



## Big Fitz

RGR said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use less. Exercise your rights as a consumer, vote with your electrical use, or lack thereof. And stop whining, this is America, nobody promised you cheap electricity as a birthright.
> 
> 
> 
> as a consumer, I have the right to use as much as I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You have the right to use as much as you can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you do with less breathing and save the oxygen for the rest of us sentient creatures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will use as much oxygen as I can afford. Fortunately, that happens to still be free. Grow up and stop whining, this is America, while bitching is a fine tradition, acting like a spoiled child who can't have their desert isn't.
Click to expand...

Then quit exhaling and polluting the environment.


----------



## hortysir

Gotta give the guy credit.

He ain't no liar




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqHL404zhcU"]Barack Obama Admits: Energy Prices Will Skyrocket Under Cap And Trade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall

syrenn said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, 1,500 is nothing. We run about $300-350 a month. However our firends in the summer is around $800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, where the hell do you people live??  My water and electric bills are on one bill and it averages around $150 a month in the summer time and about $105 in the fall/winter.  And my bills have stayed fairly consistent year to year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. the water bill is $200 a month.
Click to expand...





Mine is free!  I have a well!  My electricity runs around 250 a month.


----------



## RGR

Big Fitz said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will use as much oxygen as I can afford. Fortunately, that happens to still be free..
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit exhaling and polluting the environment.
Click to expand...


Oh please. Stop acting like a child.


----------



## Big Fitz

RGR said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will use as much oxygen as I can afford. Fortunately, that happens to still be free..
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit exhaling and polluting the environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please. Stop acting like a child.
Click to expand...

Waiting for you to grow the fuck up and be adult about the situation instead of playing pocket dictator over what someone else can consume which I doubt you feel any remorse about your overuse.


----------

